# Travel Share, Travel Up, new features of WM



## Daniel H (Feb 12, 2022)

My first post, still on vacation... we went to the update "conversation" this week.  There are some interesting new options - Travel Share, Travel Up, Panorama, but of course for 7,000 at $2.80/pt.  I have a couple of questions - 

1. Has anyone reviewed any of these new sites/options, thoughts? Travel Share - additional resort options for weekly cash payments and something about a week for 4,000 points, Travel Up - using points as cash to buy travel (rental car, hotel) Anyone else explored this?

2. I bought our 8,000 points as secondary points, which has some limitations, the buyup is offering to take all our points to the upgraded level.  If I just buy more points on the secondary market, any drawbacks there? Why don't I just buy more points?

Sorry, may need to be 2 posts, but I'll go with this.

DH


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2022)

So they want you to pay $19,000 for 7000 points.  The few who have gotten travel up through a new $20,000 purchase have said that they _might _save a few hundred a year but that was about it.  The reaction has been very underwhelming.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 13, 2022)

A lot of owners feel Travel Share is a waste of money.  Better off with RCI and II.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 13, 2022)

I think the Salesperson was mixing Travelshare and RCI.


----------



## Daniel H (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you for the replies.  This helpful.  I am encouraged by your support.  We have owned timeshares for many, many years. My wife, my mother and sister take care of the travel arrangements and the process as we all own a few kinds (Eagle Crest, Royal Aloha (which combined with VI and Worldmark). I only get involved when there is more money involved - LOL  

There was mention of an upgraded view into RCI (based on the buy up) as they were implying that there are 2 levels of RCI "access".  It is possible they were speaking of RCI - there was mention of using it to get a week for 4,000 points on "hundreds of properties".

So if I am hearing this correctly, if I add more Worldmark points by buying on the open market (which is how I have done most of our timeshares) I can do so, but some of the added access doesn't come with it (e.g., Travel Share) and our access is to the 90 Worldmark properties, unless we get into RCI - correct?

Thank you so much.
DH


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2022)

Daniel H said:


> Thank you for the replies.  This helpful.  I am encouraged by your support.  We have owned timeshares for many, many years. My wife, my mother and sister take care of the travel arrangements and the process as we all own a few kinds (Eagle Crest, Royal Aloha (which combined with VI and Worldmark). I only get involved when there is more money involved - LOL
> 
> There was mention of an upgraded view into RCI (based on the buy up) as they were implying that there are 2 levels of RCI "access".  It is possible they were speaking of RCI - there was mention of using it to get a week for 4,000 points on "hundreds of properties".
> 
> ...


You still don't get travel share with resale points even if pay for rci directly.  Travel share and travel up are ancillary programs that might save you a few dollars (or not because they still don't always have the lowest prices) on non timeshare travel reservations.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 13, 2022)

Daniel H said:


> there was mention of using it to get a week for 4,000 points on "hundreds of properties"


Wyndham sales is well known for half truths and out right lies.  They will take a kernal of fact and spin it to make you believe that buying developer is worth a whole lot more money.  It isn't.
The 4000 credit weeks are available to anybody, whether travelshare or resale.  Those are the weeks that are left in RCI (or Interval International; the other exchange company) at 45 days (or 60 in II).  They are the leftovers or last minute cancellations. 
At 15000 credits, travelshare offers you the ability to pay an additional fee in TS dues to access 'free' internet ($50 per year if resale) and RCI membership.  The cost of the dues might breakeven on those items, but the additional $18000 you pay in buying the developer credits will be lost forever.   
And none of this is new.  It's all the same old lies they've been spinning for years.  Just stay away from the sales/owner update folks.


----------



## Daniel H (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you, this is very helpful.  I have been through these occasionally to get the latest in programs - which mostly means I feel bad about not getting more because I am not willing to pay a bunch of money.  It seems that we just need to be more educated on what is available for us.

Thank you all so much.
DH


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 14, 2022)

Just wanted to mention/remind, you are limited to renting twice your ownership per year- if you own 10,000 pts you can only rent 20,000-if that matters.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 15, 2022)

nightnurse613 said:


> Just wanted to mention/remind, you are limited to renting twice your ownership per year- if you own 10,000 pts you can only rent 20,000-if that matters.


Yep. But still a great option that most companies don’t have,


----------

